# ارحمنى ارجوك ارحمنى



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

تعبان من غيرك يا رب تعبان خالص

محتاجك محتاج ايدك تضمنى محتاج حنانك محتاج احس بيك

 محتاجك تفتح عنيا علشان اشوف قوتك العظيمة يا رب واحس بيها

جايلك يا رب بقولك ارجوك محتاج لك عايز ايدك معايا عايز اسيب الدنيا كله

 واترمى فى حضنك عايز ادخل جوة جراحك وما اطلعش تانى غير فى قيامتك

 المفرحة وخلاصك الامين . انا تعبان خالص فى الدنيا يا رب ارجوك  خليك معايا

 قوى ضعفى ،  اسندنى فى طريقى  ، وارشدنى ،  اهدينى يا رب

يا رب من غيرك عمرى ضياع فى ضياع  ، من غيرك قلبى حياته نزاع

ارجوك يا رب ما تسيبنيش امشى وراء اهوائى وشهواتى

انا عارف نفسى انى جرحتك كتير سببتلك الالام كتير خالص 

بس بردة انت حنين ارحمنى ارجوك يا رب ارحمنى .

بشفاعة ام النور الطاهرة العظيمة القديسة العذراء مريم وجميع مصاف قديسيك .

امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين .


----------



## KOKOMAN (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اميــــــــــــــــــن 
جميله جدا 
مرسىىىىىى على التأمل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## mero_engel (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي التامل الجميل *
*ربنا يباركك*
*وهننتظر المزيد*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*أمييييييييين
ميررررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (26 سبتمبر 2008)

> تعبان من غيرك يا رب تعبان خالص
> 
> محتاجك محتاج ايدك تضمنى محتاج حنانك محتاج احس بيك
> 
> ...


اميـــــن


صلاة جميلة خالص 
ميرسي اوي 

الرب يحميك 
تحياتي​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــــــن
> جميله جدا
> مرسىىىىىى على التأمل
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



شكرا ليك كوكو على المشاركة الحلوة دى ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي التامل الجميل *
> *ربنا يباركك*
> *وهننتظر المزيد*​



شكرا mero على ردك الحلو دا ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

dona nabil قال:


> *أمييييييييين
> ميررررسى وربنا يباركك​*



شكرا دونا على مرورك ومشاركتك معانا ربنا يباركك


----------



## خاطى ونادم (26 سبتمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> اميـــــن
> 
> 
> صلاة جميلة خالص
> ...



شكرا حبيبتى على ردك الحلو دا يا بنوتة

وربنا يحمينا كلنا يا رب. ربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (26 سبتمبر 2008)

تأمل رااااااااائع جداااااااااااااا

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 سبتمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> تأمل رااااااااائع جداااااااااااااا
> 
> ربنا يباركك​



شكرا اختىcandy على ردك الحلو دا وتشجيعك ليا ربنا يباركك


----------



## lilinia8 (27 سبتمبر 2008)

اميــــــــــــــــــن 
جميله جدا 
الرب يحميك 
تحياتي


----------



## خاطى ونادم (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليليانة على ردك الرائع دا ربنا يباركك


----------



## fight the devil (30 سبتمبر 2008)

آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

الصلاة جميله جدا 

اشكرك يا خاطي ونادم وربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


تحياتي


----------



## خاطى ونادم (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا salman على مشاركتك الجميلة دى ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## لوقا عادل (5 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## خاطى ونادم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

لوقا عادل قال:


>




شكراااااااااااااااااااااااا يا لوقا على مشاركتك الجميلة

نورت الموضوع ربنا يباركك اخى


----------

